# Contest...



## mark james (May 10, 2014)

So, the question is not as much as exactly "What it is...  although it's not as it seems."

But WHY - EXACTLY WHY, am I modifying this Frankenstein...

The first to guess they WHY will win a few "goodies."

This is not open to all attendees of the last Ohio IAP Chapter meeting and Dan Masshardt as you all have a head start!  Sorry.

Should be easy!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (May 10, 2014)

Modifing to a stabilizing station?


----------



## Nikitas (May 10, 2014)

I know it is a blasting cabinet but maybe a paint booth now?


----------



## thewishman (May 10, 2014)

Are you going to sandblast positive or negative images in your blanks?


----------



## mark james (May 10, 2014)

Phunky_2003 said:


> Modifing to a stabilizing station?



Yup...  Why?


----------



## avbill (May 10, 2014)

spraying machine


----------



## mark james (May 10, 2014)

avbill said:


> spraying machine



Nope.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 10, 2014)

stablizing machine, so you can move the blanks around and ensure even coverage?


----------



## mark james (May 10, 2014)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> stablizing machine, so you can move the blanks around and ensure even coverage?



getting colder


----------



## mark james (May 10, 2014)

Too cold??


----------



## southernclay (May 10, 2014)

Stabilizing something big!


----------



## Leatherman1998 (May 10, 2014)

mark james said:


> So, the question is not as much as exactly "What it is...  although it's not as it seems."
> 
> But WHY - EXACTLY WHY, am I modifying this Frankenstein...
> 
> ...



Do some cutting and have a dust or chip cover for lathe.


----------



## mark james (May 10, 2014)

Nope last 2.


----------



## LarryDNJR (May 10, 2014)

Something to do with working with CA and exhaust fan to pull the fumes out so your eyes don't burn and lungs get messed up.


----------



## mark james (May 10, 2014)

Very warm!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 10, 2014)

fume hood:
to pull the fumes away while allowing you to see and manipulate?

pulls PR or CA fumes to your DC?


----------



## Edgar (May 10, 2014)

Dust free casting environment


----------



## mark james (May 10, 2014)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> fume hood:
> to pull the fumes away while allowing you to see and manipulate?
> 
> pulls PR or CA fumes to your DC?



BINGO!!!

Actually, totally out through the WALL of my garage.

I developed a severe Alumilite reaction (not too common).

But, "Wifey" the chemist said...  Give it up!  Once sensitized to Urethanes, it will only get worse with repeated exposure (...  That means I can't be exposed to...So My project).

This is my last hope!

PM your address and I'll send some Sierra Steampunk Blanks!

Thanks for the FUN!


----------



## designer (May 10, 2014)

Storage


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 10, 2014)

Can you cast with PR and avoid the reaction or is it the same issue?


----------



## ottotroll (May 10, 2014)

You are casting with wood from the former Soviet Union (near Chernobyl)....


----------



## mark james (May 10, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Can you cast with PR and avoid the reaction or is it the same issue?



Not sure Dan.  From what I've read Alumilite was a better option for me with my inherent allergies.  I DO think this will work.  Nancy (Wifey) will check the system and problem-shoot.  She has worked with hoods for 30 yrs, so I've got a "ace."  

I won't sweat it if it is not acceptable, but I'm optimistic.  All joints are silicone sealed, all hoses go through the garage wall, I have a low volume pump to pull a steady draw of air out, plenty of room to actually do the mixing and pouring under a fully sealed hood.  

This may be a decent option even for PR folks who want to avoid the stinky fumes (I've been told) and my pressure pot is fully enclosed.

Cumbersome to be true!  But other than selling my new set-up, I'll give it a go!

Let you know how it goes!


----------



## mark james (May 10, 2014)

ottotroll said:


> You are casting with wood from the former Soviet Union (near Chernobyl)....



__


----------



## LarryDNJR (May 10, 2014)

Looks like Maxwell and I got it


----------



## designer (May 10, 2014)

That is thinking out of the box.


----------



## low_48 (May 10, 2014)

Have you found out how long Alumilite outgases to full cure? I'm thinking you may have to let the fan run for a couple of days before all outgassing has stopped.


----------



## denniszoomy (May 10, 2014)

I would wonder if you will contaminate the area on the outside where your vent is. Maybe want to steer clear of that area.

Dennis


----------



## mark james (May 10, 2014)

low_48 said:


> Have you found out how long Alumilite outgases to full cure? I'm thinking you may have to let the fan run for a couple of days before all outgassing has stopped.



Not sure.  The fan I'm using has a good low volume draw - not strong enough to pull garbage into the hood, but enough to pull candle smoke clearly out.

I do very little casting.  So once or twice a week a few blanks is about it.  I can let it vent for a day.

Before this hood system; I casted alumilite 45 PSI, 60 min; let set overnight - solid as a rock.

I don't anticipate anything different, other than the hood/vent system and staying away for 24 hrs.  My P Pot hose is extended outside of the garage (I'll post pics) so it will also vent all fumes a full wall away.  I expect to purge everything after 1 hr, same as usual, but all will go outside the wall!

Thanks for the Q's - they do help!


----------



## mark james (May 10, 2014)

denniszoomy said:


> I would wonder if you will contaminate the area on the outside where your vent is. Maybe want to steer clear of that area.
> 
> Dennis



It will all vent outside of my garage.  "Wifey" loves it when I drill 4" hole in the garage walls...  Oh yea, she's not home .

So, my "air-draw" pump will pull low volume air out via a 1 3/8" flex hose directly out the garage wall.  The Pressure Pot air hose will be disconnected from the air compressor, connected to a wall connector, and vented also directly out the outside wall.  So both "contaminated" air sources that would give me problems will be vented outside my garage - with silicone sealed joints.  16' and 6" wall away!

As they said on the "A-Team"  I LOve IT When A Good Plan Comes Together!"

But, My fingers are still crossed!


----------



## mark james (May 10, 2014)

LarryDNJR said:


> Something to do with working with CA and exhaust fan to pull the fumes out so your eyes don't burn and lungs get messed up.



Larry - PM me your address!!!  Blanks for U!


----------



## stonepecker (May 10, 2014)

I understand the idea you have here. 

Isn't the rubber seals enough to make it 'air tight'?  Do you intend to use the "blast gloves" that it comes with?  Are they replaceable?  Are you venting out the other side or making the cuts within one of the doors?  At winter time.....Is the outside temps going to be a problem?
Would you please show us with photos, the completed setup..........inside and out?

Thank you for this idea.......I haven't your problems but my lungs are already in trouble from years of sandblasting without lung protection.  This might just make things easier on so many levels.


----------



## mark james (May 10, 2014)

I actually took about 15 pics in process, and will take more when fully done and tested.  My wife is a Polymer Chemist - so she is a great resource.  I'll do a lengthy post with pics in about a week.  I'll send you a reminder when its done.

I think although its cumbersome, it may be helpful for those of us that want to do a little casting, but PR or even remote Alumilite allergies (like me), or other respiratory issues...  this may be an option.

No problem with reporting what I did and tweaking It!

Thanks for the interest!




stonepecker said:


> I understand the idea you have here.
> 
> Isn't the rubber seals enough to make it 'air tight'?  Do you intend to use the "blast gloves" that it comes with?  Are they replaceable?  Are you venting out the other side or making the cuts within one of the doors?  At winter time.....Is the outside temps going to be a problem?
> Would you please show us with photos, the completed setup..........inside and out?
> ...


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (May 11, 2014)

Hi Mark not sure what kind of casting you are doing, multi color pours, embeds but if you are doing clear casting you might look at using epoxy. There is little to no fumes, but Alumilite has little to no fumes either to me. If you are doing multi color pours epoxy would not be good takes too long to cure the colors would mix. 

Mike


----------



## mark james (May 11, 2014)

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> Hi Mark not sure what kind of casting you are doing, multi color pours, embeds but if you are doing clear casting you might look at using epoxy. There is little to no fumes, but Alumilite has little to no fumes either to me. If you are doing multi color pours epoxy would not be good takes too long to cure the colors would mix.
> 
> Mike



Hi Mike:

I did about 40 clear alumilite blanks.  30 steampunk style, 10 with stamps.  This was for family and friends.  I have about 25 relatives that I wanted the stamp pens for their individual interests (the pics in a previous post was for my anniversary).

All clear, no color so it was quick.  Of all the casts, only one was with a few bubbles, so technique was fine.

However, my face blew up like a balloon, my arms were covered in a rash for almost 5 weeks!  3 weeks of prednisone.  My wife has worked with this stuff for years, monthly OSHA safety meetings, etc...  She picked up on it immediately and is not optimistic.  The hood may work though.

When casting I was in a closed basement with typical woodturning air filters and a simple respirator.

Now I'm in an open garage, 4 floor fans stacked 2 x 2 blowing air away from the bench, plus the enclosed hood with external air evacuation vented outside the garage wall.  So I'm about 20' from where the air will purge.  We'll see.

I may try the Epoxy - You already sent me the contact name - thank you.

Allergies started when I was 2 minutes old, so I'm used to it and will not push it.  Turning is too much fun and I don't want to lose it totally as a hobby.


----------



## mark james (May 11, 2014)

stonepecker said:


> I understand the idea you have here.
> 
> Isn't the rubber seals enough to make it 'air tight'?  Do you intend to use the "blast gloves" that it comes with?  Are they replaceable?  Are you venting out the other side or making the cuts within one of the doors?  At winter time.....Is the outside temps going to be a problem?
> Would you please show us with photos, the completed setup..........inside and out?
> ...



Hi Wayne:

1.  Rubber seals/gaskets:  Maybe for sand and small particulates (for you), 
     but my issue is fumes/gasses, so I went with tons of silicone caulking.
2.  Gloves:  Wifey the Chemist liked them, but again - for particulates and
     may be gas permeable, so not for me.  Yes, I believe others will fit.
3.  I am using a mid-grade air mattress battery pump which had a GREAT 
    continous air draw.  Not enough to suck in dust from the outside port,
    but enough to blow a candle flame sidewise.  I didn't want a "shop-vac"
    type strength.
4.  I disconect the hose from the air compressor, attach it to the wall   junction, and 
    vent the pressure pot directly through the garage wall; same with the
    battery pump for the fumes in the box itself.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rrumohr1 (May 14, 2014)

*Down draft table.*

I plan to use my down draft table dad made years ago. Dado a piece of peg board in a box frame tall enough to connect a 4" dust/vac tube on one end. Worked great when he developed emphysema (cant keep a woodworker down)


----------



## triw51 (May 14, 2014)

stabilizing and to contain the smell


----------



## JTisher (May 15, 2014)

Hi Mark, as long as you have negative pressure, gas permeability shouldn't be a problem. Any leaking should be from the room into the chamber.

   Joe


----------



## mark james (May 15, 2014)

JTisher said:


> Hi Mark, as long as you have negative pressure, gas permeability shouldn't be a problem. Any leaking should be from the room into the chamber.
> 
> Joe



Yup!  That's my thought all along.

I've ordered better gloves:  Atlas #772.  Nitrile coated.  It is good for 260 chemicals and fumes!  Resident Geek OK'd them before leaving for England this AM.

I'll hopefuly cast in about 7-10 days.  I have 15 stamp blanks for family and some extra steampunks for give-aways.

My rash is almost gone...  5 weeks!


----------



## LarryDNJR (May 19, 2014)

Mark,  

Thank you for the prize! 

Larry


----------

